# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  "ЧЕМПИОНАТ ЗВЕЗД" - Голливуд, Калифорния, С

## zotik

В Августе 2005 года в Голливуде, Калифорния, США, на "Всемирном Чемпионате исполнительских видов искусств", 
стал обладателем 3-х золотых медалей: в классическом, современном и оригинальном жанре, 
в полуфинале получил  звание "Абсолютного Чемпиона инструментального жанра". 
В финале стал обладателем высшего титула Олимпиады -- "Гранд Чемпион - Инструменталист"
http://www.youtube.com/user/ZotMalakhov 

FINAL, Hollywood, California, USA  (Roland Dyens  "Fuoco" Fragment) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrnfEzojM84

----------

